# Baby Back Ribs Foil Sauce



## squinko (Dec 14, 2013)

New guy here. Sorry if this is in the wrong spot. I am smoking my first slab of BBR tomorrow. I plan to use the 2-2-1 method. I will sauce one slab with BBQ sauce and the other without (during the last 30 min for the one that is getting the BBQ sauce).  I have a done a ton of searching on this AWESOME sight about the foil sauce everyone uses. Sounds like just about anything will work. I plan to add apple juice to one and the other with moonshine. Has anyone every use moonshine in the foil? My mom makes her own apple pie moonshine. It has a lot of sugar and cinnamon in it and is VERY powerful (180-190 proof). Just curious if that combo in the moonshine will work or jack it all up. 

Thanks in advance for any input.  I will post pics and let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## palladini (Dec 14, 2013)

Makes her own shine, now that is woman worth knowing, yes indeed!

I have never used moonshine or anything akin to that, lots of Brown sugar, Apple Cider Vinegar and some other spices and such in the foil, but do tell us what the flavor profile is like in future post if you do decide to get them ripping drunk.


----------



## superdave (Dec 14, 2013)

My steaming liquid often includes an alcohol like JD or Captain Morgan and Coke.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 15, 2013)

Squinko, hello. Welcome to our site. Hope you come to call this home for all your BBQ needs.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As for more Smoke flavor , try doing them with "no" foil in the process (see my profile shots in my signature). I never use the foil until I need to place them in the Fridge , I like the true Smoke flavor and add sauce only if needed (usually not).

I make a rudimentary sauce and have it as a condiment f needed , I want the Smoke too give my BBQ the flavor...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and as always . . .


----------



## squinko (Dec 15, 2013)

The meat is in. Heat is holding around 225-240. Smells good!!!

I will post pics later. 

Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 15, 2013)

That amount of alcohol will not make a huge difference unless you are adding a Cup to each package then there maybe a fire hazard. That should be tasty with the Apple Pie. My recipe uses Apple Cider so I can tell you it's good with the Apple flavor. Check it out...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## geerock (Dec 15, 2013)

Squinko
Where you from?  If its within a few hundred miles I HAVE to meet your mom.  Apple pie moonshine sounds like a cure for most of what ails me.......and for what it doesn't fix? Who cares!


----------



## squinko (Dec 16, 2013)

Well the flavor of the ribs were great! But they were way too dry. I clearly over cooked them.  I did the 2-2-1.  These would have been good to pull the meat off and shred it and add sauce.  More of a pulled pork. The bones fell out anyway when I tried cutting them.  I did one dry and the other wet. I use a low end electric smoker and had to adjust the heat pretty regular to try and keep it around 225.  It kept on climbing to 250. Sound like I need to get a better smoker.  This one was a gift. I added some pics below. 

The moonshine ribs had a little flavor of the apple pie moonshine (brown sugar and cinnamon). Tasted great!  The other set of ribs I used apple juice and honey mixed. That tasted good as well.  

All cleaned up and ready













photo 1.JPG



__ squinko
__ Dec 16, 2013






After taking them out of the fridge. They sat wrapped up with mustard and Famous Dave's Rib Sauce.  













photo 3.JPG



__ squinko
__ Dec 16, 2013






After taking them out of the smoker. Dry as the desert but good flavor. 













photo 4.JPG



__ squinko
__ Dec 16, 2013


----------



## superdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Squinko,

Every smoke is a learning experience.  Take away from this lesson that meat can't be done by a watch (time alone).  Don't blame the results on your smoker.  If you learn to recognize the signs of the meat being done you will be in control and not the smoker.  When the meat just starts to slide up the bone is when I wrap and then I check how tight the meat is to the bone at regular intervals after that.


----------



## redwood carlos (Dec 16, 2013)

Could have been your thermometers are off. What type smoker did you use? What type thermometer?


----------



## squinko (Dec 17, 2013)

I use an electric Masterbuilt 30. It has a built in thermometer in the door. The adjustments on the heat gauge is low, med and high. I have a solid door. So for me to add wood chips, look at the meat, check the temp of the meat I have to open the door.


----------



## superdave (Dec 17, 2013)

squinko said:


> I use an electric Masterbuilt 30. It has a built in thermometer in the door.


I have yet to see a OEM door thermometer that was worth a crap.  I bought better thermometers, replaced the original and added a second.













dualtemp.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 17, 2013


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with the other guys

Use time as a guide only and the bend test as a doneness indicator, less time in the foil as well, better yet don't foil at all, keep the temps at 225° (check thermos).













20131129105.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2013


----------



## squinko (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tips everyone.  I will let you how the next one goes.


----------

